# Announcement of Satellite Launch from Dish Network



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

EchoStar VII Satellite Prepared for Launch.

LITTLETON, Colo., Feb 19, 2002 (BUSINESS WIRE) -- EchoStar Communications Corporation (Nasdaq ISH) announced today that its EchoStar VII satellite is scheduled to launch from Cape Canaveral Air Station, Fla., on Feb. 21, 2002. 
A 61-minute launch window opens at 7:13 a.m., EST. EchoStar VII is a high-powered, direct broadcast satellite (DBS) equipped with 32 high-power, full continental United States (CONUS) transponders capable of operating at 120 watts per channel, which are switchable to 16 super high-power, full-CONUS transponders capable of operating at 240 watts per channel. Five transponder frequencies may also be used in a spot beam mode for a potential total of 15 spot beams. 

EchoStar VII is planned to replace the capacity of the EchoStar IV satellite, which has experienced a series of anomalies materially impacting its functionality. Operating from the 119-degrees West Longitude orbital location, EchoStar VII, assuming successful completion of on-orbit check out, will also provide local channels by satellite to consumers in Alaska and Hawaii. EchoStar VII, together with EchoStar VIII which is expected to launch later this year, will also provide a broader array of programming choices to consumers in Alaska and Hawaii, improve spectrum efficiency, enhance the quality of video channels for all DISH Network customers, and increase in-orbit backup capacity. 

The EchoStar VII satellite design is based on a Lockheed Martin A2100AX series spacecraft that offers the most advanced DBS service available in today's market, including flexible payload design and advanced spot beam capabilities. EchoStar VII is scheduled to launch on a Lockheed Martin Atlas IIIB rocket by International Launch Services. The Atlas III launch vehicle system, which includes IIIA and IIIB, is evolved from Lockheed Martin's highly successful Atlas launch vehicle program. 

With six satellites in orbit today, EchoStar's satellite fleet has the capacity to offer more than 500 television channels to its more than 6.4 million DISH Network satellite TV customers. Because of EchoStar's significant satellite backup capabilities along with the expected increase in backup capabilities pending the successful launch of EchoStar VII and EchoStar VIII satellites, and due to the current market for in-orbit insurance, EchoStar has not procured in-orbit insurance for EchoStar VII. EchoStar has procured $125 million of insurance for the launch of EchoStar VII, protecting against the risk of total launch vehicle failure not attributable to the satellite through separation of the satellite from the launch vehicle


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

I guess without DishNetwork News, I didn't have the countdown to the launch weeks in advance. I wasn't expecting it this soon. Cross your fingers!!!

Now I can get my Local Home shopping club channel without 61.5 or 148  

I figure from past launches it will take 30 days to get the satellite positioned and tested and etc. Anyone know how long it will take to get the Spotbeams all configured or is that done in the 30 days startup time.

Is Philly the first market moved?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

no idea about that, but I didn't know they had a sick bird (E4).


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Anyone notice...NO INSURANCE on the the satellite!!!! There is only insurance on the launch vehicle and damage to the satellite caused by the launch vehicle. After separation, it's a roll of the dice! Win it all or lose it all. YIKES!

See ya
Tony


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

I'd be more worried about surviving the launch...


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Why in the world would they NOT have insurance? Is it the Cost? I don't understand?


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2002)

Dish has trouble getting insurance as they enjoy sueing their insurance companies after every launch.

Another factor that has to be that high priced insurance is hard to get now that we had Sept 11th. Dish is not the only one having trouble getting insurance.

Does anyone know if the Launch will be carried live on Dish Network?

Scott


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

I've been wondering all afternoon why there wasn't any news regarding the launch....I almost just made the post regarding any news of the launch today.OMG....*sigh* its tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2002)

I'll be glued to the webcast... I wonder if it will make NTV?


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2002)

Launch is a go, scheduled for 7:43 am. Video is live on Channel 101 on Dish Network.

Scott


----------

